# Help Translate È gettata la mia sorte in simple english



## peraraya (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello, please translate in simple english the song " È gettata la mia sorte" (from Attila Verdi) 

È gettata la mia sorte

È gettata la mia sorte,
Pronto sono ad ogni guerra; 
S'io cadrò da forte,
E il mio nome resterà.
Non vedrò l'amata terra
Svenir lenta e farsi a brano...
Sopra l'ultimo romano tutta Italia piangerà.


Thanks


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

from google translate
My fate is thrown

My fate is thrown,
Ready I am at every war;
I'll fall asleep,
And my name will remain.
I will not see my beloved land
Slow revelry and be heard ...
Above the last Roman tut


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

From the libretto that comes with the 1970s Philips recording. It's a bit different from the Google version!

My lot is cast,
I am prepared for any warfare;
if I fall, I fall as a hero
and my name will remain.
I will not see my beloved country
slowly decay and be reduced to shreds.
All Italy will mourn
the last of the Romans.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Early Google translation:

"The flesh is weak but the spirit is willing"

translated to Russian and back:

"The meat is spoiled but there's plenty of vodka."


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I thought it started "get me sorted....."


----------



## Madiel (Apr 25, 2018)

it is comforting to see that humans are still better than machines in some fields


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

KenOC said:


> Early Google translation:
> 
> "The flesh is weak but the spirit is willing"
> 
> ...


Early Google translation:

"Out of sight, out of mind"

translated to Russian and back:

"Invisible idiot."


----------

